# R.I.P. Skipper



## i loved my dog too hard (Mar 5, 2013)

Elegant..
Beautiful...
provocative...
These are only a few of the words I have used to describe my chocolate lab Skipper.
We bought Skipper when he was only 3 months old. He was the most magnificent puppy Ive ever had(considering he's not a gsd). There were no puppies as playful as Skipper. We would play outside together from sunrise to sunset(with naps in that time too of course). 
As Skipper grew older he began to grow as every dog does, but Skipper was different. He grew to be morbidly obese by the time he was 2 and a half years old. By the time he was 6 years old he weighed 160 lbs. 
Despite being outrageously overweight Skipper was a very active dog. He regularly played outside and loved to chase his jolly ball. 
When Skipper was nine years old his health really started to deterioate. He started growing tumors all over his body and eventually broke his back and died.

The good lord jesus came and took my dog to heaven on December 23rd 2012. 
He was 9 years old 8 months and 26 days old he passed away.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss of Skipper  Rest In Peace boy....


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

One day you'll be playing with Skipper again----he's waiting just around the corner, you just can't see him from where you are now.


----------



## i loved my dog too hard (Mar 5, 2013)

I can't wait to see Skipper on the other side. Thank you everyone. Im sure hes getting all his favorite treats up there from the hand of god himself!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I have never stop hurting about all my dogs, Beno left me 3 1/2 years ago and I doubt their is more than 10 days that I haven't thought about him. But for the last 3 1/4 years, I have had another great dog helping to ease my pain. 

R.I.P My friends,, I miss you all...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for you loss of Skipper! My condolences to you and all who loved him!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss, he is still faithfully waiting for you.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Skipper.


----------



## i loved my dog too hard (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you every one. Your support means a lot.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss, these dogs are so special. Skipper will be watching over you - until you meet again.


----------

